
NET Core 2.0 has reached end of life - thrower123
https://github.com/dotnet/announcements/issues/86
======
mehrdadn
Release date August 14, 2017, end of life October 1, 2018? Is software moving
_that_ fast now?

~~~
HippoBaro
.NET Core 2.0 wasn't an LTS release like 1.1 and 2.1. See
[https://www.microsoft.com/net/platform/support-
policy](https://www.microsoft.com/net/platform/support-policy)

~~~
mehrdadn
I guess, but that means "long term" is ">1 year" now?

~~~
testvox
Oracle doesn't even offer free LTS versions of java anymore. You have to
upgrade every 6 months to stay on a supported version. [https://react-
etc.net/entry/oracle-to-stop-providing-a-free-...](https://react-
etc.net/entry/oracle-to-stop-providing-a-free-java-jdk-with-long-term-support-
lts)

